
Improving island shaping for map generation - NicoJuicy
https://simblob.blogspot.com/feeds/6217881117233849803/comments/default
======
gus_massa
Weird/wrong URL. Correct version:
[http://simblob.blogspot.com/2019/03/improving-island-
shaping...](http://simblob.blogspot.com/2019/03/improving-island-shaping-for-
map.html)

You should resubmit the post with the correct URL.

